# Wie GB-Begrenzung umgehen?



## Moritz123 (8. September 2004)

Hallo! 
ich habe ein ein MSI-Board (MS-6712-KT4VL) und plane nun die Anschffung einer 2ten Festplatte. Laut MSI-Website (-> http://www.msi-computer.de/produkte/main_idx_view.php?Prod_id=241) ist die macimale Festplattenspeicherkapazität(was ein Wort  ) seitens des Boards auf 160 GB begrenzt. Da meine derzeitige PLatte aber schon 120GB hat, würde sich die Anschaffung einer 40GB-Platte nicht wirklich lohnen; daher meine Frage: 
Lässt sich die Begrenzung umgehen und wenn ja wie?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Daniel Toplak (8. September 2004)

Äh ich denke die 160 GB beziehen sich doch auf "ein" Gerät, also wäre es doch theoretisch möglich 4*160GB über IDE zu betreiben.
Btw. mit einem BIOS update kann man vieles beheben, da die Boardhersteller auch mit der Zeit gehen.

Gruß Homer


----------



## Helmut Klein (10. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Daniel Toplak _
> *Äh ich denke die 160 GB beziehen sich doch auf "ein" Gerät, also wäre es doch theoretisch möglich 4*160GB über IDE zu betreiben.
> Btw. mit einem BIOS update kann man vieles beheben, da die Boardhersteller auch mit der Zeit gehen.
> 
> Gruß Homer *



So ist es.


----------

